# Scroll saw opinions



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I am contemplating getting a scroll saw sometime in the near future. Is one as good as the other? What are your preferences? I have seen craftsman, rikon, porter cable, grizzly, TD industrial, etc. in the $100-$200+ price range. Dewalt was $450-$500. 

Im not sure how often I would use it, but I would use it. Just dont think I need a commercial model.

Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> I am contemplating getting a scroll saw sometime in the near future. Is one as good as the other? What are your preferences? I have seen craftsman, rikon, porter cable, grizzly, TD industrial, etc. in the $100-$200+ price range. Dewalt was $450-$500.
> 
> Im not sure how often I would use it, but I would use it. Just dont think I need a commercial model.
> 
> Thanks.


How much are you going to use it That will tell you how much ? I have the hegner 18" Which is one of the best in my opion But cost new lot's I bought mine at a give away so couldn't pass it up Now when you get it the blades are just as inportent Get these from http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm they are call flying dutchman Made in germany I use them If this is your first scroll saw?? You will find that the wood want to move to the right The reason is that the blade's only have set on one side Thought you should know that These blades are punch out and only one side get a set in the teeth Just in case you thought you got a bad saw good luck


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Hitachi, which was replaced by the PC model at Lowes. Mine works just fine, I don't do much scroll work. I bought it to make guitar pickguards. I really don't use it at all. I wish I would have purchased another tool instead. But the quality is just fine, and works as it is supposed to. 

I don't think you would be unhappy with any of the models you mentioned. The one thing I like when looking at a scroll saw is to make sure it has a light and blower. If the insert around the blade is flimsy it will cause your work piece to bounce. You have to make a new one or cover the table with hard board.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a Dewalt and it is a great improvement over my first one. Only real issue is will it take the pinless blades and how difficult they are to change. I do alot of intricate cuts and have to move from one cutout are to another frequently and this where the Dewalts and Hegners excel. 
They only take a minute or less to disconnect the blade on one one and move to another hole and re-tension the blade to start cutting again. I use mikes blades or artesian blades both work well. I have heard good things about the ryobi but would recommend getting your hands on one and getting a feel for it. I know woodcraft usually has a dewalt set up that you can use and try it out.
David


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got an old Delta/Rockwell 40-440 like this: 









I like the depth of cut but it is a pain to change blades. I see scroll saws all the time on CL at dumpster prices. I'd pick up a nice one from there and try it out before buying a new one. When you do decide on going new take a long look at the DeWalt. A lot of scrollers swear buy them.


----------



## toycrafter (May 31, 2010)

I'm planning on getting a scroll saw sometime soon but my budget is limited so its not going to be a DeWalt. I read a lot of reviews and looked at a lot of saws and it looks to me like the hitachi sold at lowes is a good buy, especially at the price of ~$160


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the Hitachi that was sold at Lowe's and it is a great saw. I'm glad I purchased it, the PC that Lowe's replaced it with is a good saw as well from my compairsons there is only a few minor changes.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 20" Dewalt that I love!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I like my Hitachi, but I don't think Lowes carries that model anymore.


----------



## toycrafter (May 31, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> I like my Hitachi, but I don't think Lowes carries that model anymore.


I think my local Lowes still has one or two, might be clearance though. I better convince my wife that its urgent and that I NEED to buy it now before its gone :laughing:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and info. I would try to talk the wife into gettin one now, but I already emailed her a father's day suggestion link to the Ridgid 13" planer. We will see how that works.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I would take a planer over a scroll saw anyday. In fact, I will trade you mine for that Rigid. Ive only used it a few times. Broke the blade, and never bought anymore. It just _sta_nds in the corner looking pretty.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea I definately want the planer first. Her response to my email was not all that promising, but it could be a ploy at an attempted surprise:brows:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

These things are decided not by other people's opinions but by what your plans are. I have my own planer but would find it impossible to do my crafts without the scroll saw. A few examples are shown. It all depends on what YOU plan on doing.:yes:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was in the local Lowe's yesterday and they had a floor model Hitachi scroll saw on clearance with the stand for $125. It had a lot of nice features. If it drops to $100 I may buy! 

Bill


----------



## toycrafter (May 31, 2010)

I just came home from Lowes and they have the Hitachi floor model for $139. They also have a Porter Cable that looks exactly the same with floor stand for $189. I am wondering if there is anything different besides the name and the color scheme...


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

toycrafter said:


> I just came home from Lowes and they have the Hitachi floor model for $139. They also have a Porter Cable that looks exactly the same with floor stand for $189. I am wondering if there is anything different besides the name and the color scheme...


 If you check them closely side by side you will find a few differences in the 2.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I looked at the Hitachi and PC. Though they seem to clearly be the same basic saw, it appears that the PC is the newer version with a couple of changes. For example. the PC has a window on the front of the table with a readout of the table tilt. It also seemed that the Hitachi used a cast iron table and the PC's was alloy.

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

*You Guys Cost Me $100!*

Just kidding - sort of. Since this thread got me looking at scroll saws, specifically the Hitachi CW40, I mentioned I had noticed that Lowe's had a floor model on clearance for $125. Today I was in the store and asked the tool guy if they'd take $100 for it. He called the store manager who said yes.

Now I have a sort-of new scroll saw. It shows no use and has all the parts except for the plastic feet for the stand's legs (I'll split some rubber fuel line and glue it to the edges). Amazingly, unlike many floor models, nothing is broken! I tried it out when I got it home and it works well. It will replace my very low priced, basic Sears scroll saw.

My first little project was to saw on the saw. The green plastic housing on the left side has a notch for blade clamp access that's too darn small for normal fingers. I took the housing off and cut the notch bigger.

So anyway, thanks to this thread I ended up with a bargain!

Bill


----------



## toycrafter (May 31, 2010)

I'm a little jealous. I'd love to have one of the cw40's but I got a family vacation to Germany coming up to introduce my son to his grandparents so I am way to broke. I guess once I'm back I'll aim for the PC equivalent.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad I could be of service dodge :smile:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Scroll saws seem to be a daily occurence here in craigslist and in the bargain shopper, as well as auctions. I'm thinking that for my skill level (0), I should probably go cheap and live with it long enough to realize the difference when I get something better. 

Basically I have to show some competency in my entry level tools or I'll never get approved for more!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

beelzerob,

If you look for a used one, a great feature is an air blower. Otherwise you spend a lot of time doing the huff & puff routine so you can see your cut line. My previous Craftsman didn't have this feature and it was a pain. 

Bill


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Good advice, thanks! I've seen some reeeeeeally old scroll saws, and I try to stay away from those. But otherwise there's craftsman galore around here. I figure if I can pick one up for $50 or less it'll be a good learning experience.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine is basically a 180$ coat rack. I broke the blade that came with it, and still haven't bought a replacement. It was a present from my GF so I wont get rid of it.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was reading another thread somewhere and a guy had one of those really old scroll saws. He nick-named it "Thumper". Cracked me up!

Bill


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

Scrollsaws have a lot of uses in addition to the nice craft work shown on the previous page.

Fine no-split cuts in dowels/ shim stock, cutting carboard templates, cutting templates for router work/inlays, cutting foam, leather and a multitude of other materials including aluminum/brass. 

The power of the motor may let you cut out 5 Christmas presents at a time in oak instead of one or two in poplar. 

Different scroll saws may have different types of blade movement that affects how controllable/accurate your turns in the material are.

Things like being able to use pin or pinless blades is necessary, air blower at the cut site is needed, variable speeds and tool-less blade changing are needed if you really plan to make full use of the saw in different materials. 

Throat depth affects how 'big/deep' your project can be (Like on a drill press throat depth).

All of these drive the prices.

Many of the less expensive saws have good features; but it's just like a table saw, Sears cheaper contractor saw, or the 220vac, triple belt cast iron whooptydo saw. One will definitely do more than the other, but you might only need the features provided by the less expensive saw.

A decent scroll saw and router combination can open up a lot of enjoyable time in the shop. I enjoy doing inlays on boxes, cutting boards, etc etc. My better wood chisels are in a walnut box with an inlayed multicolor wood chisel on the side , made with scrollsaw and router. I've made several 'lid stops' from brass I cut on the scroll saw. 

The list of "handy" uses for the scrollsaw is virtuall endless.

Can you tell I like scrollsaws? You will too if you give it a workout.


----------

